# Halloween suiting?



## Zin (Oct 15, 2009)

How many furs are going trick or treating in their suits? ^^ I have to finish up mine before I can go. >w<


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm too old to trick or treat, according to my state's laws.

But I will probably suit up and hand out candy to the kids who come to my doorstep.


----------



## Geek (Oct 15, 2009)

You don't have to go trick or treating to wear a costume...

there are costume parties and stuff like that..


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 15, 2009)

Geek said:


> You don't have to go trick or treating to wear a costume...
> 
> there are costume parties and stuff like that..



I know, but the thread specifically asked about trick or treating. I've got a parade thing I want to attend, sort of a Halloween masquarde. There are prizes too.


----------



## SpartaDog (Oct 15, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> I'm too old to trick or treat, according to my state's laws.
> 
> But I will probably suit up and hand out candy to the kids who come to my doorstep.



There are laws about being too old to trick or treat? That's retarded.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 15, 2009)

My suit isn't going to be finished in time, so I will not.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 15, 2009)

Novaluna said:


> There are laws about being too old to trick or treat? That's retarded.



In my state there are. Yeah it sucks. The whole idea is to "protect children" and stuff. Halloween is not just for children. People should remember that.


----------



## RoseHexwit (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm helping out with the local pottery store's costume contest. In suit. I'll also be passing candy, and I might stop at the grocery store to say hi to my co-workers.

I'm so excited.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Oct 15, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> In my state there are. Yeah it sucks. The whole idea is to "protect children" and stuff. Halloween is not just for children. People should remember that.


 
Get the ACLU.


----------



## Origamigryphon (Oct 16, 2009)

I'll be going to a couple of costume contests, planning to attend D.C.'s Boo at the Zoo, and handing out candy.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Oct 16, 2009)

i do not have a fur suit yet but i made a spider costume. it looks like what i put in my picture. yes i am going trick or treating


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 16, 2009)

Nope. Maybe I will Dress up as a Lumberjack (I.E. wear my normal
 plus a touque and a plastic ax. (the did not like it when i had my real one  )


----------



## Lonewolf (Oct 16, 2009)

.... i'm just gonna be a dude with wolf ears and a wolly hat that i love


----------



## Urbanwolf (Oct 16, 2009)

going to my highschool with my tail..and taking my little sister around the block...and get some free candy! but anyway no...no suit for me..unless a tail counts.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Oct 16, 2009)

I don't have an actual suit yet, so I'm settling for cat ears, a tail, a collar, and a black makeup cat nose.

Looks good with the Halloween dress I bought.
Drawing of the outfit can be seen here: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2851362


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm still contemplating whipping up a quick bit of accessories to take out with me one day during the week of Halloween when I am out at campus. I kind of want to go as "La furfaggette", but we will see, we will see. Still don't know if I'll have the time. I'm still bouncing my head what I will do if I do anything at all.


----------



## Fay V (Oct 17, 2009)

I don't know about trick or treating, but i will try to attend a few contests, and will attend a few classes in suit the day beforehand.


----------



## Tony (Oct 17, 2009)

I've never experimented using a fursuit as a costume for halloween, also that I do not own a fursuit. Nevertheless, that might sound fun.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Oct 17, 2009)

I passed out candy in my suit last year. Scared a few of the little goblins though. Looking forward to doing it again this Halloween.


----------



## Uro (Oct 18, 2009)

Geek said:


> You don't have to go trick or treating to wear a costume...
> 
> there are costume parties and stuff like that..



Oh hell naw, I would never wear my suit to a party. I already have a hard enough time keeping myself dry from drunken freshmen spilling their beers on me.


----------



## Whiskers_kitty (Oct 18, 2009)

;_; I wish i had a suit to go trick or treating in D:
BAWH 
Ill proly just go with my ex trick or treating 
 wearing our tails and ears..
and his case feets T_T i want feetz...
:3


----------



## KaiFox (Oct 18, 2009)

Totally wearing my tail all day on Halloween, everywhere (to the mall, to the movies, to the Halloween party I'm going to with all my friends there), and considering wearing it the day before Halloween to college because I don't have classes on fridays, so I want to make up for that (cuz I really want to wear it to school...lol).


----------



## ScrapeGoat (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm debating whether or not to wear one of my suits this Halloween.  Biggest problem I have is the drunken asshats who want to pull on my horns, or grab my nose and yank it around.  I.e. last Halloween some guy in a beer garden motioned me over to the fence, (to say hi, or compliment me on the outfit, I thought).  He then reached through the bars, grabbed my horns, dragged me over to the fence and would not let go despite me yelling at him (muffled, through the mask).  I was afraid to pull back for fear he'd damage the mask beyond repair.  I was ready to cold-cock him when his buddy finally got him to let go and apologized on his behalf.  I find this kind of behavior intolerable and people who touch costumes without asking should be kneed in the groin. 

Drunken Halloween revelers have absolutely no concept that what they're pulling on is something that took me weeks to create and can be torn rather easily.  It's gotten to the point where I actually am on my guard for this behavior at all times as it has happened on quite a few occasions. 

On another note that same night a very attractive women in a skimpy dress saw me coming, grabbed me around the shoulders, pushed me back against the side of a building and rammed her tongue into my mask while grinding her hips on me, much to the evident delight of passerby who were shouting encouragement and wolf-whistling.  I found this very amusing. 

My goat costume has this effect on certain people, and this was not the first time that evening this type of thing had occurred.  I'm just glad my muzzle was long enough that she couldn't reach my actual face with her tongue as I am not into deep-kissing total strangers.  

I may just be a zombie this year....


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 18, 2009)

ScrapeGoat said:


> I'm debating whether or not to wear one of my suits this Halloween.  Biggest problem I have is the drunken asshats who want to pull on my horns, or grab my nose and yank it around.  I.e. last Halloween some guy in a beer garden motioned me over to the fence, (to say hi, or compliment me on the outfit, I thought).  He then reached through the bars, grabbed my horns, dragged me over to the fence and would not let go despite me yelling at him (muffled, through the mask).  I was afraid to pull back for fear he'd damage the mask beyond repair.  I was ready to cold-cock him when his buddy finally got him to let go and apologized on his behalf.  I find this kind of behavior intolerable and people who touch costumes without asking should be kneed in the groin.
> 
> Drunken Halloween revelers have absolutely no concept that what they're pulling on is something that took me weeks to create and can be torn rather easily.  It's gotten to the point where I actually am on my guard for this behavior at all times as it has happened on quite a few occasions.
> 
> ...



Wow, that's just...wow.

Do you ever contemplate having a friend go with you when you go out to things to help prevent such stuff from happening, or help you if people go crazy while drunk, pulling on your horns and such?

That's what Zeke and I do as a rule. When we take our costumes out to the general public, we are together. That means one is in suit and one is not. This is to ensure that at least one person can offer themselves up as a buffer between the suiter and possible problem people.


----------



## Urbanwolf (Oct 18, 2009)

ScrapeGoat said:


> I'm debating whether or not to wear one of my suits this Halloween.  Biggest problem I have is the drunken asshats who want to pull on my horns, or grab my nose and yank it around.  I.e. last Halloween some guy in a beer garden motioned me over to the fence, (to say hi, or compliment me on the outfit, I thought).  He then reached through the bars, grabbed my horns, dragged me over to the fence and would not let go despite me yelling at him (muffled, through the mask).  I was afraid to pull back for fear he'd damage the mask beyond repair.  I was ready to cold-cock him when his buddy finally got him to let go and apologized on his behalf.  I find this kind of behavior intolerable and people who touch costumes without asking should be kneed in the groin.
> 
> Drunken Halloween revelers have absolutely no concept that what they're pulling on is something that took me weeks to create and can be torn rather easily.  It's gotten to the point where I actually am on my guard for this behavior at all times as it has happened on quite a few occasions.
> 
> ...


that must of been an...eventful Halloween.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Oct 18, 2009)

i am almost done with a partial fur costume (if you can call it that) if i can get it next sunday off i am wearing it to a party. 
is it still a partial fur suit even if i can't make the head right? i have ears for it.


----------



## ScrapeGoat (Oct 18, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> Wow, that's just...wow.
> 
> Do you ever contemplate having a friend go with you when you go out to things to help prevent such stuff from happening, or help you if people go crazy while drunk, pulling on your horns and such?
> 
> That's what Zeke and I do as a rule. When we take our costumes out to the general public, we are together. That means one is in suit and one is not. This is to ensure that at least one person can offer themselves up as a buffer between the suiter and possible problem people.



I generally go out with friends on Halloween, but the nose-pulls happen so fast no one can react...tho I'm getting pretty good at seeing 'em coming and blocking them with a hoof. 

I *had* a friend with me that time (he was dressed as Ghenghis Khan in full Mongol armor and looks pretty mean to boot- we make a great pair). but with the asshat being on the other side of the fence there wasn't much either of us could do about it except yell at the guy.  No damage was done fortunately, and his friend apologized but this happens a LOT when I wear animal masks around drunks...everyone wants to "beep" the nose, which is infuriating.  It takes me upwards of 100 hours to sculpt and mold and paint a mask from scratch, so it's like they're pawing at my art collection.  

Unfortunately, my friend wasn't around to watch me get face-raped by that (admittedly very attractive) floozie- but he always bitches that the women want to meet me in my goat more than him in his armor for some reason *G*  Some women really do demonstrate an unusual attraction to it.... 

No idea why.


----------



## Origamigryphon (Oct 19, 2009)

ScrapeGoat said:


> Some women really do demonstrate an unusual attraction to it....
> 
> No idea why.


 
They're closet furries, and in their drunken stupor, see their fantasy come strolling at them down the street? Who wouldn't want to shag a human-like goat? X3


----------



## Zrcalo (Oct 19, 2009)

I passed out candy last year and most of the people I gave candy to were 18+


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm not doing anything at all. Just working.


----------



## Zrcalo (Oct 19, 2009)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I'm not doing anything at all. Just working.



sucks to be you...


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 19, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> sucks to be you...


It's not like I planned it that way.


----------



## Reednemer (Oct 19, 2009)

IM GOING TO BE DRESSED UP AS A HEAVY. *puts heavy mask on*


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 19, 2009)

Reednemer said:


> IM GOING TO BE DRESSED UP AS A HEAVY. *puts heavy mask on*


 
Enjoy being hit on by some kid dressed as a Medic.
Stupid, sexy Medic...


----------



## Reednemer (Oct 19, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> Enjoy being hit on by some kid dressed as a Medic.
> Stupid, sexy Medic...


 
Sweet.


----------



## InuAkiko (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm going to a party with my partial and a Ghostbusters jumpsuit =B
I'll have a friend or two along, so I won't get into any trouble from college kids.


----------



## ScrapeGoat (Oct 20, 2009)

Origamigryphon said:


> They're closet furries, and in their drunken stupor, see their fantasy come strolling at them down the street? Who wouldn't want to shag a human-like goat? X3



Actually, I did have some idea of why... 

Funny thing is, I go to furry cons and it's usually the GUYS who follow me around...


----------



## Origamigryphon (Oct 20, 2009)

ScrapeGoat said:


> Actually, I did have some idea of why...
> 
> Funny thing is, I go to furry cons and it's usually the GUYS who follow me around...


 
Oh, those thilly gays. <3

Judging by your icon, you make a very hot goat, how can you blame them? X3


----------



## ScrapeGoat (Oct 20, 2009)

awrrr...thanks, and I wasn't complaining *grin*...  I've always been just kinda surprised it has that effect, since I really didn't create it with that intent.  Not complaining, mind you! 

I'm resculpting the mask as we speak- the old one wore out and I MUST get this finished by MFF or I'll have simply nothing to wear!  I am making an effort to make him less 'cute' this time and a little more intimidating, but it seems like I have this recurring thing where I go for mean and wind up adorable.  At least, everyone still goes 'awww....he's cute'.   We'll see when it's finished, I'll post a couple pics if it actually turns out.


----------



## Origamigryphon (Oct 20, 2009)

ScrapeGoat said:


> awrrr...thanks, and I wasn't complaining *grin*... I've always been just kinda surprised it has that effect, since I really didn't create it with that intent. Not complaining, mind you!
> 
> I'm resculpting the mask as we speak- the old one wore out and I MUST get this finished by MFF or I'll have simply nothing to wear! I am making an effort to make him less 'cute' this time and a little more intimidating, but it seems like I have this recurring thing where I go for mean and wind up adorable. At least, everyone still goes 'awww....he's cute'. We'll see when it's finished, I'll post a couple pics if it actually turns out.


 
You know, that's exactly what happened when I made Clint, my first fursuit. He's a shoebill stork, and if you look 'em up, those buggers look mean and nasty! I tried to make him look just as mean and nasty, but everyone loves him and calls him cute anyway. XD

http://fursuit.timduru.org/view/FurryCon/AnthroCon/AC2008/fursuits/misc,Aoi_cv_AC08_0295.jpg Here's a pic for reference. |3


----------



## ScrapeGoat (Oct 21, 2009)

Nice suit.  I wouldn't call it 'cute' myself, he does look a little bit on the evil side as far as expression goes.  My sense is that if it's any kind of animal costume many people are going to think "cute!" unless given a very compelling reason to feel otherwise.


----------



## the_donut_master (Oct 21, 2009)

Like blood or guts...


----------



## ScrapeGoat (Oct 21, 2009)

the_donut_master said:


> Like blood or guts...



Tried that, didn't work. 

Llamatron has bloody scar tissue over half his face, snaggly, stained teeth and a camera eye.  People still think he's cute.


----------



## pixthor (Oct 21, 2009)

Nope, can't go trick or treating. Too old. When I went last year when I was 16 people were asking my why I was trick or treating. So.. I was going to stop last year anyways. Wish I had a suit though. So I could pass out some candy and stay home. Instead of going to my family's get together on halloween. lol I might actually get a rim reaper costume. Then sit on my front porch and wait for kids to come up then BAM!! scare the shit out of them. There is this one house that they have someone dressed as a trash can monster. When kids come up all they see is a trash can with garbage bags full of leaves next to it. When the kids go back to their parents from getting the candy the guy goes and runs around scaring little kids. I might actually be able to get a pic of them doing it this year. Pretty funny to see the look on their faces. Man I love my town on halloween!!


----------



## Danji (Oct 21, 2009)

If I get my suit done in time I'mma go to a halloween party with it <3 

Hopin to get it done this weekend


----------



## Shino (Oct 22, 2009)

Well, I'n not going to go trick or treating, but I will be suiting up quite a bit next week.

Any excuse to go suiting....


----------



## Hyasinth (Oct 22, 2009)

Well, dunno if I'm trick or treating, but I'm suiting up if this gets done in time (it should, I only have a few things left to do) as a unicorn ^_^


----------



## ScrapeGoat (Oct 23, 2009)

Shino said:


> Well, I'n not going to go trick or treating, but I will be suiting up quite a bit next week.
> 
> Any excuse to go suiting....




Hear, hear...


----------



## Origamigryphon (Oct 23, 2009)

Shino said:


> Well, I'n not going to go trick or treating, but I will be suiting up quite a bit next week.
> 
> Any excuse to go suiting....


 
Indeed! 

I finished my partial last night. I am having a few issues with the neck flap, though, but it is more or less good to go. Hoping to go to Boo at the Zoo tonight. :3


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Oct 23, 2009)

You live very close to me. I used to go when I was little. I would love to make my my own suit but iam not artistic at all.


----------



## Origamigryphon (Oct 23, 2009)

Not artistic, or not willing to try?  No one's really 'artistic' from the get go; they learn by doing.


----------



## Amethyst (Oct 23, 2009)

I'm like 50% done on my crow fursuit head.

It's more a costume though, but I'll post a pic if anyone wants when I'm done.


----------



## Zin (Oct 23, 2009)

Yay! for have any excuse at all to suit up. x3 I can't wait seeing as this will be my first time fursuiting. ^^ Everyone tells me it's a blast and it looks like it, so i'm totally psyched.


----------



## Sabian (Oct 23, 2009)

Hey gryphon did you make it to boo at the zoo, I was watching fox news but all I saw was little kids, a buisness man with a werewolve mask and Jack Skelington from Nightmare before christmas.


----------



## Origamigryphon (Oct 23, 2009)

*Sigh* I thought I would make it tonight, but it wasn't to be.

Hopefully Sunday, since Saturday is sold out.

But here's a picture of my finished costume anyway: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v11/origamigirl/Halloweencat019-1.jpg


----------



## Sabian (Oct 24, 2009)

Nice job, those ears look fitting for halloween


----------



## Fay V (Oct 24, 2009)

I just got back from the halloween masquerade dance the school does. Holy crap I should have planned that better. 3 hours in suit, I couldn't see shit, and I had work right after. I am retarded. 
that being said it was incredibly fun


----------



## ScrapeGoat (Oct 31, 2009)

Halloween update, First night.


Went out with my buddy the Mongol armor guy, I was dressed in my "Ass Pirate" partial costume (latex/foam realistic looking donkey mask, with a not very friendly/leering, toothy grin), fur sleeves, pirate clothes, boots and donkey tail.  Went out to the local bar/entertainment district.  Lots of drunken people dressed in crappy store-bought costumes. A couple real winners tho including a home-made Mad Hatter outfit that was to die for. 
And a nod to the group dressed as the "Running with the Bulls" folks from Pamploma, complete with a couple guys in the inflatable bull suits chasing them up and down the street. 

Scorecard for the evening:

Nose beeps: 5

Face pulls: 2  

including one drunk chick who started trying to pull my mask off, demanding she see who's under it.   I finally got her off of me by agreeing to take it off if she'd quit yanking on it...

People who -asked- to touch it first:  1

*sigh*   I hate drunks.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 31, 2009)

ScrapeGoat said:


> Halloween update, First night.
> 
> 
> Went out with my buddy the Mongol armor guy, I was dressed in my "Ass Pirate" partial costume (latex/foam realistic looking donkey mask, with a not very friendly/leering, toothy grin), fur sleeves, pirate clothes, boots and donkey tail.  Went out to the local bar/entertainment district.  Lots of drunken people dressed in crappy store-bought costumes. A couple real winners tho including a home-made Mad Hatter outfit that was to die for.
> ...



You did choose to got a bar(area).


----------



## ScrapeGoat (Oct 31, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> You did choose to got a bar(area).



Yeah, I'm fully aware of the risks, believe me.  

But if you wanna be seen you gotta go where the people are.  
One of the reasons I chose my donkey mask for last night is because it's very durable and abuse-resistant.  Even the one hard twist and pull didn't hurt it or knock any of the teeth loose.

I did get a heck of a lot of nice compliments, high-fives and fist (hoof?) bumps from people.  As well as the usual number of people who simply would not believe I didn't buy the damn thing in a store.  My friend gets that about his armor too...no one believes he didn't just buy it on eBay or some shit. 

I also got umm...some overly affectionate attention from one lady, even though he's not very cute.   Latent furries indeed.


----------



## Neighboursfiends (Oct 31, 2009)

aaa  I dont have my costume yet aaaa that is bad


----------



## Geek (Oct 31, 2009)

It's raining


----------

